# Pictures of GTR after Modesta BC-05 applied



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

Had a new car detail,as car had covered 700 miles.All work was done by Ed of divine detail who are based in Surrey.I can highly recommened Ed, as his work is of the higest standards and his very helpful,understanding and a genuine guy.I know he's looking at becoming a sponsor on here.
Car,wheels and calipers was coated in Modesta BC-05 and then Gtechniq EXO for extra protection as Modesta takes upto 2 weeks to cure properly and can last upto 10 years and also enhances the pearl more so than the crystal serum,so im told.
Interior was coated with Gtechnig leather guard,glass cleaned and coated with Gtechniq G1 and removed with G2.
Engine bay cleaned and coated.What suprised me was the amount of contamination came of the paintwork using the clay,see pics.

Here are a few pics


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks ace mate! Normally not a massive fan of white GT-R's but that's the business

How long does it take to apply?


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Looks ace mate! Normally not a massive fan of white GT-R's but that's the business
> 
> How long does it take to apply?


The guy had the car for just under 2 days.Its the prep work and the time to let it dry enough,so its save to drive.for it to fully cure,it takes 2 weeks.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Great work mate! Car looks stunning


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like it just rolled off the dealer showroom, Amazing!! What's Ed's surname and what does he drive... I know an Ed in Surry just ordering if its him.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Woww looking good shrimpy !! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Im glad you went for a premium coat for your brand new car  Should keep it looking fresh and honestly makes your white paint look a lot deeper 

Just make sure to maintain it now and dont get it washed at any cheap places..

Here is some pics of mine after having Crystal Serum applied


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is it just me or is g-techniq becoming the ONLY name in car detailing these days?


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

V-SpecII said:


> Looks like it just rolled off the dealer showroom, Amazing!! What's Ed's surname and what does he drive... I know an Ed in Surry just ordering if its him.


Hi,its Ed staples of Divinedetail.Its 10 times better than when it came from the showroom lol.He will do a excellent job if you book with him


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Hashlak,thanks for the comments,got to protect the old girl lol.I did try KDS who you recommended but they was taking booking for September and that was a few days after i talked to you at the Ace cafe meet.I only wash my car myself
Yours looks stunning aswell,really shows up the glitter.You get it done at your mates place next door to the cafe?

Are you going to Brooklands meet in July?If so i see you there


----------



## tony2759 (Mar 8, 2011)

Contact details and price please for Ed


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

shrimpy gtr said:


> Hi Hashlak,thanks for the comments,got to protect the old girl lol.I did try KDS who you recommended but they was taking booking for September and that was a few days after i talked to you at the Ace cafe meet.I only wash my car myself
> Yours looks stunning aswell,really shows up the glitter.You get it done at your mates place next door to the cafe?
> 
> Are you going to Brooklands meet in July?If so i see you there


Ah its fine  I just wanted you to get it done at a proper place and seems that you found a good one..

Good to hear, i also only wash it myself and sometimes at my mates car wash near Ace Cafe.. Yea I had Alfie do the C63 and GTR with Crystal Serum

Hmm, i dont think i will be able to make it for July :/ But will deff see you round at some meets or events later on in the year


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

tony2759 said:


> Contact details and price please for Ed


Divinedetail.co.uk 

Look on the web page to give you a rough idea on what you want and price,then contact Ed on 07510651819 and he will guide you the best route protection for your car.He really is a nice guy.Let bus know how you get on

Shrimpy


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How are wax and stuff meant to last 2 years? Surely after a fee washes it's all but gone?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> How are wax and stuff meant to last 2 years? Surely after a fee washes it's all but gone?


Yea, modesta and gtechniq coatings are not wax.. Crystal Serum for example is a hybrid ceramic coating that lasts for 3 years.. I believe the modesta bc05 lasts even longer..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

But how? Surely they just get washed off when you wash the car?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Hmm im no scientist.. But I know that it bonds to the paont on a molecular level.. The the Gtechniq serum is so strong that the only way to remove it is to wet sand it off!


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> But how? Surely they just get washed off when you wash the car?


Its just like a clear resin bonded to the paint.As Hashlak said its a molecular.They class these products as glass coatings and as said before they are so hard the only way to remove them is with wet and dry sand paper.You cant even burn through them when polishing and are resistant to all chemicals 
Modesta can last up to 10 years so im told


----------

